# NCEES 2001 MD # 516



## Krakosky (Apr 11, 2012)

In this problem I set the 100 lb as F1 (the tight side). The solution also set it as F1 but flip flopped the F1 and F2 in the equation. The equation I'm referring to is 53.89. Anyone understand this?


----------



## Rockettt (Apr 12, 2012)

52.89?? The band brake force equation?

It is basically the same as the belt friction equation eqn 56.23. Maximum force should be on top which in the band brake problem, your applying force will be greatest. They called it F1 for some reason. Its a little backwards from a belt. The max force will be the driven side of the pulley. Here max force will be behind the brake disk (opposing rotational torque). I just always ensure the larger force is on top.

Im think the force ratio must be &gt;1 for the equation to work properly.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah I screwed up by setting the wrong force as the max force and then got confused when the solution called F2 the max force when MERM calls F1 the max force. I'll just remember max force on top and that the braking force will be the max force. Thanks.


----------

